# Problème envoi/reception photos avec Mail



## july772 (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté l'iPad 2, et j'ai un petit soucis avec l'application Mail et notamment avec l'envoi et la réception de photos.

Je m'explique :
Avec ma messagerie bbox via Mail, j'ai envoyé une photo de ma bibliothèque pour la 1ère fois (que je vais appeler "photo 1" dans la suite de mon post) que le destinataire a très bien reçu mais le soucis c'est que maintenant quand j'envoi une autre photo, toujours de ma bibliothèque, c'est la "photo 1" que le destinataire reçoit.
De plus, quand je reçois un mail sur mon adresse bbox, avec en pièce jointe une photo, sur l'application Mail c'est la "photo 1" qui s'affiche mais quand je vais lire le mail sur le site Bouygues, c'est bien la photo que le destinataire m'a envoyé que j'ai en pièce jointe.
J'ai l'impression que Mail renomme ma photo "photo.JPG" avant de l'envoyer et idem quand j'en reçoit une donc du coup, comme les 2 photos portent le même nom, c'est la 1ère sous ce nom qui prend la place de l'autre !!!
Je sais pas si j'ai était bien clair, mais c'est assez bizarre !!!

Avez vous dejà rencontré ce problème ??


----------



## july772 (8 Mai 2011)

Up...
Personne n'a eu ce soucis ( ou alors je me suis mal exprimé et vous n'avez pas tout compris ...  )


----------



## july772 (10 Mai 2011)

Bon  bé tampis !!!
Merci !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2011)

july772 a dit:


> Bon  bé tampis !!!
> Merci !!!



Pas rencontré ce problème là mais ( et y a t il une corrélation ?) j'ai eu un problème de redondance sur un lien qui bien que remplacé par un nouveau lien continue de s'afficher dans le "coller"


----------



## fredodag74 (11 Mai 2011)

salut

 j 'ai eu ce probleme 2 fois avec mon mac et apres plus jamais alors j'ai laisser filer

  je suis bbox aussi peut etre une piste

    a bientot


----------



## july772 (12 Mai 2011)

Ah oui, peut etre que ça vient de bbox, merci pour l'info fredodag !!


----------



## nipad (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je me joins à vous ... Je connais le même problème ! Mêmes symptômes, mêmes contextes (iPad, Bbox).


----------



## RodTheRod (13 Mai 2012)

Up!
Je viens d'offrir le nouvel iPad à ma femme (enfin, les enfants lui ont offert ).
Quelle que soit la photo jointe aux mails envoyés sur l'Ipad, c'est toujours la même photo qui apparaît dans le mail (à savoir celle qui s'est affichée la première fois après redémarrage de l'Ipad). Comme si le "cache" affichait toujours la même photo, sans charger la photo réellement jointe au mail suivant...

Et lorsque je "double-tap" sur la photo jointe, rien ne se passe.

Par contre sur l'Ipod touch, pas de problème.

Je n'ai pas de BBox.

Je viens de faire la mise à jour iOS 5.1.1, mais le bug demeure.

J'ai bien sûr déjà éteint, rallumé l'iPad, supprimé le compte mail et le réactivé, rien n'y fait.

Le bug se présente tant avec un Compte iCloud qu'avec le compte mail POP offert par mon FAI.

Je crains donc qu'il s'agisse d'un bug logiciel lié au "new iPad" :-(((

Merci déjà pour votre aide !!!


----------



## RodTheRod (14 Mai 2012)

Je suis étonné que ce problème ne soit pas plus répandu, ni référencé sur les sites spécialisés (du moins je n'ai pas trouvé).
Personne n'a une idée à me suggérer ?
Merci.


----------



## Raphael07 (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème sur 2 new iPad avec deux boites mail bbox. Depuis quelques jours les photos affichées dans les mails ne sont pas les bonnes.

Par contre lorsque j'ouvre ces mails sur mon PC je n'ai aucun problème avec les photos.

Je pense qu'il y a un problème Avec l'ipad ... Mais je ne sais pas comment le résoudre.

Comment faire pour réinitialiser l'app MAIL sous IPad ?
Faut-il réinitialiser entièrement l'ipad ? Si c'est le cas c'est pas très cool !!!

Voilà, si ça peut faire avancer ce post ...
Raphaël


----------



## BNay975 (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Mêmes problèmes avec le nouvel IPad mis à jour, lors d'un envoi de photos avec IPhoto sur une même messagerie, le destinataire reçoit la première photo et le message correct, ensuite sur les autres messages il reçoit les parties textes correctes (nouveaux textes) mais il s'affiche uniquement la première photo reçue. Tout essayé sans succès, pas de réponse de mac interrogé sur l'aide en ligne. 
Nay


----------



## michq (29 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Propriétaire d'un iPad 2 depuis 2 ans.
Je rencontre également ce problème de réception photo identique à chaque nouvel email reçu avec image en pièce jointe.
Mon message fait office d'up afin de tenter de résoudre ce problème assez dérangeant.

Macquement vôtre


----------

